# new wa woma



## jybhp (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Smurf (Dec 5, 2015)

How big/old's this one mate?


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 5, 2015)

Love the banding mate!


----------



## jybhp (Dec 5, 2015)

shes last year i think mate

- - - Updated - - -

bredlifreak yea shes a very pretty snake good breeder in few years


----------



## Herpo (Dec 6, 2015)

I love womas! There is just something about those eyes...


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 10, 2015)

[MENTION=42026]jybhp[/MENTION], Absolutely beautiful Woma m8, you should be proud of it +1+1+1+1.  ..............Ron


----------

